# Garmin or Tom Tom directions



## Kauai Kid (Jul 28, 2014)

Do they work in Hawaii?

Got friends coming in December who have never been to the islands.  Arriving 11 pm at LIH and then have to drive to Princeville and find the Alii Kai Resort.

Thought if a Garmin/Tom Tom works I'd suggest it for the first time trip.

Mahalo,

Sterling


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2014)

As a matter of fact, I have just been researching these. You just have to look at the individual units. Some are 49 state(no Alaska), some are 50 state, and some others are N. America. 

Today's Amazon Gold Box is a Garmin 5" w/N. America & lifetime map & traffic for $120. Retail is $180.

Jim


----------



## artringwald (Jul 28, 2014)

The map app on a Verizon smart phone is all we ever need, and it works fine on any of the islands. A GPS might get stolen if you leave it in the car.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2014)

My son bought my wife a Tom Tom a few years ago and it does work great on
The islands. I have a Garmin that a Tugger gave me a few years ago that I have
Lent out to friends when they went to the islands and they all say it worked
Great. Let me know if you want to use it and I can send it to you.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 28, 2014)

artringwald said:


> The map app on a Verizon smart phone is all we ever need, and it works fine on any of the islands. A GPS might get stolen if you leave it in the car.



Exactly, use your cell phone for directions...much cheaper.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 29, 2014)

Over the years, I have owned four different Garmin units and they all work in Hawaii.  The problem about cell phone or iPad GPS units is that if the data signal fades out, they do not work.  So, the safe thing is to get a real GPS.  Garmin has the highest ratings and Costco has the best deals on them.  Also, you can always take it back to Costco if you are not happy with it.  So, get it just prior to the trip and return it after the trip if you are not happy with the unit.  I have never taken one back, I usually sell them or give them away after a few years so that I can buy a newer model with newer maps.  Today, most of them come with lifetime maps, so get that if it doesn't cost much more.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 29, 2014)

artringwald said:


> The map app on a Verizon smart phone is all we ever need, and it works fine on any of the islands. A GPS might get stolen if you leave it in the car.



Have you try the app called WAVE on your smart phone.  Great GPS it also alert you to police radar, traffic lights, and accidents.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 29, 2014)

artringwald said:


> The map app on a Verizon smart phone is all we ever need, and it works fine on any of the islands. A GPS might get stolen if you leave it in the car.



A Verizon smart phone may get stolen if you leave it in your car.

My prescription sun glasses got stolen when I left it in a car on Maui.

Sterling


----------



## Fisch (Jul 29, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> Do they work in Hawaii?
> 
> Got friends coming in December who have never been to the islands.  Arriving 11 pm at LIH and then have to drive to Princeville and find the Alii Kai Resort.
> 
> ...



I've always used Google maps on my phone.  I have an andriod with Sprint.  Never an issue on Kauai.  i actually used it last fall to get to Alii Kai, solid directions.

Al


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 29, 2014)

tompalm said:


> Over the years, I have owned four different Garmin units and they all work in Hawaii.  The problem about cell phone or iPad GPS units is that if the data signal fades out, they do not work.  So, the safe thing is to get a real GPS.  Garmin has the highest ratings and Costco has the best deals on them.  Also, you can always take it back to Costco if you are not happy with it.  So, get it just prior to the trip and return it after the trip if you are not happy with the unit.  I have never taken one back, I usually sell them or give them away after a few years so that I can buy a newer model with newer maps.  Today, most of them come with lifetime maps, so get that if it doesn't cost much more.




You can always simply download a dedicated gps app for your iPhone or iPad. Or, you can pinch out in the built in map app so that it downloads the local map area. There's little reason to buy a dedicated GPS unit anymore, though there are a few advantages such as mounting easily in a car, etc.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2014)

We've never taken our Garmin with us to Hawaii and really haven't found we've ever needed it.  Just one less thing to bring along.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 29, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Have you try the app called WAVE on your smart phone.  Great GPS it also alert you to police radar, traffic lights, and accidents.



Thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try.

My son frequently uses his phone for GPS and uses this to mount it to the windshield:

http://www.amazon.com/Windshield-Dashboard-Do-Have-Fun/dp/B00CB6X6Y8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1406664162&sr=8-2&keywords=cell+phone+car+mount


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 29, 2014)

artringwald said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try.
> 
> My son frequently uses his phone for GPS and uses this to mount it to the windshield:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Windshield-Dashboard-Do-Have-Fun/dp/B00CB6X6Y8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1406664162&sr=8-2&keywords=cell+phone+car+mount



Art, I could be wrong, but I think that Mn. and Ca. are two of the states where it is illegal to mount something like a GPS to your windshield.  But the chances of having a problem is probably very low...

I use a commercial weighted "bean bag" for my Garmin.

Bruce


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 29, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Have you try the app called WAVE on your smart phone.  Great GPS it also alert you to police radar, traffic lights, and accidents.




Actually, I think you're referring to Waze. Great app. I prefer it over my built in gps in my car. It's another great product developed in Israel and bought by Google in 2013.

www.waze.com


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 29, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Art, I could be wrong, but I think that Mn. and Ca. are two of the states where it is illegal to mount something like a GPS to your windshield.  But the chances of having a problem is probably very low...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are allowed to mount a GPS to a windshield in California, but must do so only in certain areas of the windshield (basically lower right or lower left). I think the bean bag approach may be best...


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 29, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> You are allowed to mount a GPS to a windshield in California, but must do so only in certain areas of the windshield (basically lower right or lower left). I think the bean bag approach may be best...



Ken, thanks for the correction.  

I took a look on-line and found the following which expands on what you correctly mentioned:  

_"(12) A portable Global Positioning System (GPS), which may be mounted in a seven-inch square in the lower corner of the windshield farthest removed from the driver or in a five-inch square in the lower corner of the windshield nearest to the driver and outside of an airbag deployment zone, if the system is used only for door-to-door navigation while the motor vehicle is being operated."_

Here is the Ca. DMV link:  https://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d12/vc26708.htm

What is kind of funny - - when I bought my (old) GPS, I swear that I checked on-line what the law is.  Well, I guess that we can thank our previous Governator (Arnie):  

_California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger signed into law Senate Bill 1567, the GPS Windshield Safety Act, which permits the mounting of portable GPS units in specific areas of vehicle windshields. Windshield mounting was previously illegal in California, and those who ignored the law were sometimes ticketed and fined $108 for "obstructed windshield" violations. California drivers take note: the new law does not take effect until January 1, 2009._


----------



## artringwald (Jul 29, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Art, I could be wrong, but I think that Mn. and Ca. are two of the states where it is illegal to mount something like a GPS to your windshield.  But the chances of having a problem is probably very low...
> 
> I use a commercial weighted "bean bag" for my Garmin.
> 
> Bruce



This article shows where it's legal, against the law, and restricted to specific areas of the windshield: http://content.usatoday.com/communities/driveon/post/2012/06/gps-navi-on-windshield-may-be-illegal-in-your-state/1#.U9hEsvldXiU


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 30, 2014)

artringwald said:


> This article shows where it's legal, against the law, and restricted to specific areas of the windshield: http://content.usatoday.com/communities/driveon/post/2012/06/gps-navi-on-windshield-may-be-illegal-in-your-state/1#.U9hEsvldXiU



Thanks Art,
That's an interesting article.  Looks like Mn. and Ca. are okay as long as you locate the GPS correctly. Surprising how many states where it's illegal. 
Bruce


----------



## daventrina (Jul 30, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> Thought if a Garmin/Tom Tom works I'd suggest it for the first time trip.



As much as we hate all for the fees Garmin charges ... their stuff is the best.

That said ... we have only used our phone ... one less thing to carry.

We didn't even take the Garmin to use in the plane ... used the old fashion paper stuff (charts)... wasn't worth dragging it along for 4 hours use. 
Of course if we had an emergency ... would have regretted that decision in an nanosecond.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> Do they work in Hawaii?
> <snip>



Our Garmin worked just fine on Maui and the Big island this past May/June.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 30, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks Art,
> 
> That's an interesting article.  Looks like Mn. and Ca. are okay as long as you locate the GPS correctly. Surprising how many states where it's illegal.
> 
> Bruce




Believe me, living in CA, the things I see people doing in cars ( I drive a big pickemup ), getting a ticket for your gps not in the right spot is less likely than winning the lottery.  I'm surprised someone hasn't marketed a smart phone holder that fits on the steering wheel, that seems to be the preferred way to text, Facebook, take a selfie, and drive at the same time.


----------



## n777lt (Jul 30, 2014)

The nice thing about the freestanding GPS (Garmin or TomTom) is that it doesn't use up phone battery - I've used my phone for tracking hikes, but I prefer the Garmin in the car. (and that 8-year-old Garmin has gone everywhere from Thailand and Malaysia to Tasmania to Europe to Central America to Alaska to the Mideast...buying the add-on maps has been worth it)

With any GPS one wonderful thing is the ability to the location of that no-name beach you found at the end of a windy dirt road or path...so you can find it again next year!

It's an extra few ounces, but I won't leave it behind...


----------

